
Why Do Mosquitoes Bite Some People More Than Others? - pseudolus
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/why-do-mosquitoes-bite-some-people-more-than-others-10255934/?no-ist
======
timonoko
My body temperature is 35.5°C. If I move slowly and do not sweat, I am very
much mosquito proof.

This property is not always such a joy -- I had to be really sick to be
admitted to the hospital in the army, where the limit was 37.5°C.

